# are titan fasttrack sunglasses reliable?



## nix (Jan 14, 2009)

they are very cheap compared to ray ban. fasttrack range starts at around rs 650 while ray ban range starts at around rs 2500. the price difference surprised me. can i reallly trust that brand for my eyes?. any bad experiences previous owners?. is ray ban better?


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 14, 2009)

Ray ban is a brand name plus obviously their glares are good. Fast track is kinda for rough use especially if you are a biker then all the more better.


----------

